# Eyes



## Pupcake (Feb 2, 2005)

Rocco's eyes are weird?? On both sides you can see a small amt of white on the inside corners. Looking at most pics maltese have large black eyes?? He went to the vet and checked out fine. And doesn't seem to have any vision problems. I am a first time mom and panic about everything!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pupcake_@Feb 2 2005, 08:10 PM
> *Rocco's eyes are weird?? On both sides you can see a small amt of white on the inside corners. Looking at most pics maltese have large black eyes?? He went to the vet and checked out fine. And doesn't seem to have any vision problems. I am a first time mom and panic about everything!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33043*


[/QUOTE]

Yes, both of my babies have a little bit of white showing when they move their eyes to the far left or right....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

this is my jong-ee











she has little white showing too whenever she moves her eyeballs to the left or right

i think its totally normal


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley has white on either side of his eyes too...his are more almond shaped than round...and his eyeballs (?) are not "black" like the other pictures look...not completely anyway...he has a lighter outer rim on the pupil part or whatever...I love him regardless


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is probably normal for your dog. Ideally you can't see any white with the perfect facial structure and eye set. Of course, most dogs aren't perfect (other than your own LOL).


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie has white showing too... always his left eye! haha.. i never noticed it cause you always look at your baby as perfect... but my parents pointed it out to me... now i notice it all the time. You can see it in his pictures in my signature if you look closely.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I've never noticed white on Bella...I'm gonna have to check tonight when I get home.


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

My Zoe is the same way, when ever she looks left or right you can see a little 

white, but if she's looking straight it's totally black, you can't see anything. 

Don't worry.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zoes mom_@Feb 3 2005, 10:58 PM
> *My Zoe is the same way, when ever she looks left or right you can see a little
> 
> white, but if she's looking straight it's totally black, you can't see anything.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I thought we were talking about white showing when your dog looks straight??!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Tini has a little white when she looks slightly to the left or right, I really have to check if it is white at all while she is looking straight.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar is the same, he has a little bit of white whenever he turns his eyes to the left or the right.


----------

